# Dalbello VIrus - taking orders



## gymnast46 (Oct 15, 2009)

Check out the Virus Lite   and the Virus Free.  Now taking deposits.  Shipping in early December.  Call 800-799-5927 for the AZ price.  The boots have an amazing range of motion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Krypton Pro.  I maybe interested in an AT boot if I like touring this winter.  What are the flex ratings on these boots?  Are the souls replaceable? Also, why only half size shells?  I wear a 26.5, so it's not a big deal, but I'm curious for folks looking for a small shell.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks pretty cool. fyi: you misspelled Krypton on the webpage.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 16, 2009)

gymnast46 said:


> Check out the Virus Lite   and the Virus Free.  Now taking deposits.  Shipping in early December.  Call 800-799-5927 for the AZ price.  The boots have an amazing range of motion.



Man, if anyones EVER going to be in the back seat, these just seem to scream bad idea.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

That's the walk function for touring. They lock in place for downhilling.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a Krypton Pro.  I maybe interested in an AT boot if I like touring this winter.  What are the flex ratings on these boots?  Are the souls replaceable? Also, why only half size shells?  I wear a 26.5, so it's not a big deal, but I'm curious for folks looking for a small shell.



The soles are not replaceable and the flex ratings go from 80 to 110. I'm not sure if they offer whole size boots, however a 26 and a 26.5 really are the same size boot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2009)

Aren't the soles on most AT boots replaceable?

I wonder if an AT boot exists that is as stiff as I like.  I have my Krypton Pros set up as stiff as they possibly can go.  I believe that is 140


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 17, 2009)

Plake designed a special sole for his new boot. He doesn't like replacable soles. They do have some Stiff AT boots out there but this one is designed to Tour very well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2009)

It would seem to me that not having replaceable rubber souls on AT boots would be a bad thing.  By nature the walking mode is there for 'walking'.  Walking in ski boots can damage the soles quite quickly.  Is Glenn's sole design particularly burly such that it does not wear down easily?   This will be my first season touring and it will be minimal.  Lots to learn, hence lots of questions.  As n00b my outside looking in perspective considering important features in an AT boot would be, comfortable walking mode, replaceable soles and a grippy sole tread design.....plus stiff alpine boot ski performance.  

Perhaps I'm asking for too much :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2009)

It is an interesting boot, I had it on a few weeks ago. Since I am not "touring" nor don't have many touring customers, it is not on my radar. Fit is a bit more volumious than the Krypton series.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a Krypton Pro.  I maybe interested in an AT boot if I like touring this winter.  What are the flex ratings on these boots?  Are the souls replaceable? Also, why only half size shells?  I wear a 26.5, so it's not a big deal, but I'm curious for folks looking for a small shell.


That's not really different than other boots.  The difference is made up in liner volume.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2009)

These boots are made for walking, so my guess is that by the time the soles are worn out he boots are shot anyway. It's not like walking in your alpine boots thru the parking lot. Cigarette smoking Chamonix Mt Guides wear boots like these daily, for several seasons before they're toast.  Garmont makes a 120 flex AT Boot (Shaman), BD makes a 130 (Factor), but I think the 110 Flex Virus Lite is going to be the ticket. The stride on the ups is going to be so much longer with the Virus.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> These boots are made for walking, so my guess is that by the time the soles are worn out he boots are shot anyway. It's not like walking in your alpine boots thru the parking lot. Cigarette smoking Chamonix Mt Guides wear boots like these daily, for several seasons before they're toast.  Garmont makes a 120 flex AT Boot (Shaman), BD makes a 130 (Factor), but I think the 110 Flex Virus Lite is going to be the ticket. The stride on the ups is going to be so much longer with the Virus.



cool

had no idea, new to this aspect of the sport.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> cool
> 
> had no idea, new to this aspect of the sport.



You're so lucky to live up in New Hampster!  Have you read any of the Dave Goodman Books about BC skiing in New England? How far are you from the Whites?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> You're so lucky to live up in New Hampster!  Have you read any of the Dave Goodman Books about BC skiing in New England? How far are you from the Whites?



I have not read his book.  I have a set of High Society Free Rides mounted with Dukes this season and I plan on dipping my toes in the water with some experienced Azers like Rivercoil and Awfl140.  Probably just a few spring days on Tuckermans and easy to access routes near there until I'm comfortable with skinning and other gear management aspects of touring.  I don't think I'll ever be going on extended tours like the Chic Chocs, but you never know.  

Where I live is about 2 hours from the base of Washington....live in the seacoast area.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2009)

Get a copy of David Goodman's Classic Backcountry Skiing; Ski Tours in New England. It will give you some great ideas. 

If you're up skiing Wildcat a quick trip up the Tuckerman Ravine trail and down the John Sherburne trail is a great way to test out your gear.


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2009)

For as much time as I'm planning on spending in my touring boots this winter, there's no way I could justify spending $800 on a pair of AT boots.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> For as much time as I'm planning on spending in my touring boots this winter, there's no way I could justify spending $800 on a pair of AT boots.



You need to spend more time in your boots or less money on them. We can help with the $$ part


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> You need to spend more time in your boots or less money on them. We can help with the $$ part



I spent a fair amount of time in them last year.  Not as much as Austin, but a fair amount.  I bought new Mega Rides on Tramdock for $350 at the begining of the season.  Can't really beat that price.  I'll ski the ever living snot out of them and then upgrade in a couple years when maybe a successor to the Radium is released and those go on closeout.


----------



## wilcox510 (Oct 20, 2009)

Skidmarks - so you guys aren't carrying the Virus Tour (I think thats the name, the stiffer version with Dynafit fittings)? I see Phils comments, but any more info on the fit? Just a bit bigger than Kryptons, or much bigger etc?  Do those buckles have micro adjustability (they don't look like it to me from pics I've seen). Does it feel like the 3 buckles without a power strap gives an adequate closure?? Any more specifics much appreciated.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 24, 2009)

wilcox510 said:


> Skidmarks - so you guys aren't carrying the Virus Tour (I think thats the name, the stiffer version with Dynafit fittings)? I see Phils comments, but any more info on the fit? Just a bit bigger than Kryptons, or much bigger etc?  Do those buckles have micro adjustability (they don't look like it to me from pics I've seen). Does it feel like the 3 buckles without a power strap gives an adequate closure?? Any more specifics much appreciated.



We can get them but the Lite is the most stiff one. I had the boots on and they fit nice. I wear a 26.5 Krypton Cross and they are very very very tight. They needed lots of work to fit my foot. I could wear the 26.5 Virus on an all day tour and be fine.


----------



## wilcox510 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lite is the stiffest one (and the lightest one)? How does that work? I thought the Tour was made of PU and was the stiffest, and the Lite was Pebax and a bit softer. The pics are all confusing too, all the pics I've seen of the Tour show it with a Truefit liner, but the descriptions all say it has an ID liner... Any thoughts on my other questions? I appreciate the info.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2009)

My dalbello rep stopped by today and had the Virus with him.  Very cool boot.  If I did not need to buy alpine boots I would be ordering a pair.....Still may.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 24, 2009)

wilcox510 said:


> The Lite is the stiffest one (and the lightest one)? How does that work? I thought the Tour was made of PU and was the stiffest, and the Lite was Pebax and a bit softer. The pics are all confusing too, all the pics I've seen of the Tour show it with a Truefit liner, but the descriptions all say it has an ID liner... Any thoughts on my other questions? I appreciate the info.



From what they told me (or how I remember it) the Lite with Pebax was the stiffest. Due to the tounge.
Let me get back to this one Monday with all the correct stats.


----------



## Slowkemo (Oct 28, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> We can get them but the Lite is the most stiff one. I had the boots on and they fit nice. I wear a 26.5 Krypton Cross and they are very very very tight. They needed lots of work to fit my foot. I could wear the 26.5 Virus on an all day tour and be fine.



I think you mean the Free is their stiffest one. According to the chart their rep sent me it has a 110 flex while the Lite is an 80 flex.

If someone knows how to post pictures from their email please enlighten me...or PM me your email address and I'll forward it along to you.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 17, 2009)

*Virus are in!!*

After a long wait they are finally here!!

Virus Free has a 110 Flex
Virus Lite has an 80 Flex but is extra light weight.

PM me for a special AZ price..


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 22, 2010)

*dalbello virus updats please -*

- it's been over a year now, what do you guys think of them now? 

I've a few points i'm not clear on. First, the designer GP say's the pebax are for serious at skiers won't get soft in warm weather and hard in very cold, yet the flex rating is only a 80 for the lite vs., ≥100 for non pebax, so i have to question how warm are the air temps he's referring to that render a 110 -120 boot softer than a 80? 
Second, how much does skier weight factor in to this as i'm around 130lbs + or - 3lbs and want theses to do double duty for lift serve and out of bounds bc? 
Third, from the local XC touring i did in the park thanks to a great lasting snowfall for my city, i can see how the backward lean will help lunge the forward ski further ahead for a longer stride which seemingly would take us a notch up from a slow walking pace ascending. However i'm also thinking of how they'll perform in bounds and am weighing the +'s of the range of motion vs., the 100 rating of the new Salomon Quest Pro pebax which may be the stiffest pebax AT boot for aggressive downhill runs. And again this is assuming i need pebax for +32º to ~42ºF days?


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 1, 2015)

Came across this thread by accident but was looking for feedback : Bought a New set of 2011 Virus free's on E-bay
Anyone have experience


----------

